# Strange pizza



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Went out to California pizza kitchen to celebrate my little brother graduating highschool and saw a new dish. It's called chipotle chicken pizza. Pinto beans, sliced tomatoes, corn, and some strange flouresent blueish/greenish sauce. They claim it to be very spicy, but it's not really. To be honest it was actually quite good.

HOWEVER- BEANS, CORN, PIZZA, and strange sauce DO NOT go down well together. Cripes I think I lost like seven pounds tonight. 

Beware


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Strange.
I like Pineapple, Bacon and Black Olives


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

my favorite place use to make a similiar pizza.

thanks to 14 inches of ran they have been closed for almost a year
http://www.bottomsuppizza.com/flood.php


----------

